# Thermostat



## dezza09 (Mar 14, 2020)

Has anyone used one of these?
any good?
for use in a 6 foot tall python cabinet

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/LCD-Rep...=2825211607150485b8c6b10a45969d31a867755ed990


----------



## Dwayne84 (May 31, 2020)

I found they were cheap China crap !!


----------



## Bl69aze (May 31, 2020)

They’re a rip off clone of the eco tech thermostats, which also aren’t the greatest but work ok


----------



## Nathan_J (Jun 9, 2020)

dezza09 said:


> Has anyone used one of these?
> any good?
> for use in a 6 foot tall python cabinet
> 
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/LCD-Reptile-Snake-Aquarium-Digital-Day-Night-Timer-Thermostat-Temp-Controller-AU/282521160715?_trkparms=ispr=1&hash=item41c792cc0b:g:lp0AAOSwj8VchyXx&enc=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&checksum=2825211607150485b8c6b10a45969d31a867755ed990



Hi,

I bought one to try out and see how it goes and so far no problems. Keeps the temp where it's meant to be.
A little tricky working out how to program it but doing some research online for some reading material and tutorials i was able to figure it out.

I'm not betting on it lasting a lifetime but for the price it's not bad.


----------

